# Price Cutter Bits



## proent49 (Dec 6, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone has had some experience with the PriceCutter bits. I have had number of various bis from other manufacturers, both low and high end and have noted the differences. How do they compare to MLCS?

thanks


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello Mick, I have some Pricecutter bits and they are very good. To me they seem a little better than MLCS, but it may just be the shiny black paint job. A few times a year they put several on sale for as little as $5. Thats when I usually grab some. Their Eagle bits, to me, match the quality of Whiteside. But there are several places to get Whiteside with free shipping.


----------



## proent49 (Dec 6, 2009)

I noticed PriceCutter had their 70 piece on sale for $190 and MLCS's version of the set was $180. I have a need for some of the bits, just so I have a fulls set of round overs or cove bits on hand when needed. Your are right, the Whiteside are very good. thanks


----------

